# Photo Mount Frustration



## ssalmon (Mar 13, 2014)

Greetings! 

I am trying to attach photographs onto gatorboard and I am having a struggle! This is the process I am using currently: 
1) sand gatorboard and photograph lightly
2) apply adhesive to board and photograph with foam brush (Elmer's glue- mixture of glue and rubbing alcohol)
3) Attach photograph to gatorboard and roll with rolling pin
4) Set flat object on top of gatorboard while drying

The results I'm getting are- sporadic success, most of the time the mounts will have bumps, bubbles, or lines and I cannot figure out how to eliminate these. I took on this project and the person who started it had similar problem with bubbling and couldn't eliminate them. I would rather be able to complete the photo mount project without having to go to a business to have them mount them due to the cost. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2014)

Double-sided adhesive tape.  Place two strips across the width of the back of the print about 1/2 - 1" from the top, and afix to substrate.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2014)

No I wouldn't imagine Elmer's glue would work too well for this, and I never heard of mixing it with rubbing alcohol - sounds like a mess! I've done matting but not with foam board so I've done dry mounting or used hinging tape. 

Why not look at some art supply providers - don't they make spray adhesives for this type project?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2014)

of all things elmers glue should not be used.

things I can think that would work better:

rubber cement
craft glue dot sheets
spray glue
double sided tape
jb weld


----------



## ssalmon (Mar 13, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Double-sided adhesive tape.  Place two strips across the width of the back of the print about 1/2 - 1" from the top, and afix to substrate.



Thanks for the idea. I am looking for a way to attach the picture to the gator board without the adhesive being visible or the picture looking like it is sitting on something.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2014)

ssalmon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Double-sided adhesive tape. Place two strips across the width of the back of the print about 1/2 - 1" from the top, and afix to substrate.
> ...


I'm talking about the the thin (thinner than 3M 'Scotch' tape) double-sided tape.  Absolutely invisible.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 13, 2014)

Use 3M Super 77 Adhesive Spray.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 24, 2014)

Tape is fine but takes awhile. I would probably start with craft store specifically-purposed paper binding spray glue. The stuff that isn't very sticky by itself but sticks to another sprayed surface, so it's not bad to work with. And it's still possible to adjust slightly after laying the sheet down, but sets up solidly.

If the corners still gave me trouble, I'd switch to the double sided tape.

The main benefit of elmer's glue is just not dying if you eat it...


----------

